# [TNT Paris] Nouvelles fréquences pour certains multiplex

## mp342

Bonjour,

Ce matin, certains multiplex de la TNT sur Paris ont changé. Le fichier /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/fr-Paris n'est plus valide.

La solution consiste a faire un scan complet de toutes les fréquences. Pour cela, il suffit de construire un fichier avec l'ensemble des fréquences :

```
cat /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/fr-* |sort |uniq > fr-All
```

puis

```
dvbscan -o vdr fr-All
```

Voici le fichier une fois purgé :

```
T 474000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 474000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 482000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 482000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 482000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 490000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 490000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 490000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 498000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 498000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 498000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 506000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 506000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 506000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 514000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 514000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 514000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 522000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 522000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 530000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 530000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 530000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 538000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 538000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 546000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 546000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 546000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 554000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 554000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 562000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 562000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 562000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 570000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 578000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 586000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 586000000 8MHz 3/4 NONE QAM64 8k 1/8 NONE

T 586000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 594000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 594000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 602000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 602000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 602000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 610000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 618000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 618000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 626000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 626000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 634000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 642000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 642000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 650000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 650000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 658000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 658000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 666000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 666000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 674000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 674000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 682000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 682000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 690000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 698000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 706000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 714000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 714000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 722000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 730000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 738000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 738000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 738000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 746000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 754000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 754000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 762000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 762000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 770000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 778000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 778000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 778000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 786000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 786000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 794000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 802000000 8MHz 1/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1/32 NONE

T 802000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 802000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 810000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

T 810000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 818000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 826000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 834000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 842000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE

T 850000000 8MHz AUTO NONE QAM64 8k AUTO NONE
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Sinon il y a w_scan qui évite cette gymnastique.

----------

## guilc

Ah ben tiens, merci, c'est efficace w_scan. J'ai récupéré des chaines que j'avais perdues, et en plus les chaines locales que je ne connaissais pas.

Bon, ça fait quelques chaines de merde en plus mais bon, c'est pour le principe   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

